# Grant steering wheel adapter for 1965 GTO



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

Has anyone purchased a Grant steering wheel adapter kit and steering wheel. I got 4193 kit doesnt fit even though it said it would I measured with caliper its.08" to small, the kit adapter is to sliding on my steering shaft. The steering wheel is not the greatest either its OK but I thought it would be a little better. Sending the kit back maybe send them both back. My steering shaft measures .72" there adapter measures .64"
But anyway if anyone knows the correct kit I would greatly appreciate passing it on.


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

Grant sometimes has known issues with the horn buttons popping off , You could contact them,
but I had great luck with a GT Performance GT3 classic retro steering wheel, (36-5459), their is a lighter or a darker wood version,
it was made much better,
And they helped a lot with finding the right kit parts for a particular GTO ,so to keep them in the loop for their help if needed, you should first order the Pontiac GTO install kit and the Pontiac O-ring style horn button direct from them online ,then, the GT wheels Themselves are a tad bit cheaper at Amaz if you want to save a few $$


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

I just went to there web and located the correct kit, (I hope) Im going to look at other steer wheels as the one I have is kinda cheap feels hokey. Thanks Im going to look at your suggestions for sure


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

Here’s a pic of the GT 36-5459 wheel finished up Droach


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Jetzster said:


> Here’s a pic of the GT 36-5459 wheel finished up Droach
> View attachment 143324


That is one super clean interior Jet 👍


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

Jetzster said:


> Here’s a pic of the GT 36-5459 wheel finished up Droach
> View attachment 143324


Looks beeuteeful I took your advice Im sending the Grants back and ordered that exact one ( from Amazon). The only thing I dont like is its 16" and the original is 15". But I'll live with it its very nice looking I think the horn button Im getting is different than that one. All in all its about $100 more but its much better looking. I didnt realize how cheesy the Grants are. I didnt like it at all, kind of flimsey, doesnt feel right either. Looks like you have a tach in your dash? Does it work? Mine did not I think it may have been the HEI distributor. I have the engine and everything out ordered new stroker parts from Kauffman looking forward to when its up and running again
Thanks for your help love this forum


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

Thankz , tach works great, you prob need the small tach conv box to get it to work if u got an HEI

There’s two Pontiac horn buttons
The GT High rise 11-1532 is the one I used
Worked well With the needed 4” wheel offset
For correct turn signal lever clearance..
A good O -ring design,It was on their website

Btw wheel actually only measures 15” , a perfect size , so you’re good There,
Its a solid feel of wood ‘meat’ vs thin wheels

my kit came with 2 cups that were slightly long or short and didn’t have a conv flange that I needed on mine to get the horn wire from the 10:30 o’clock position to the 2 o’clock position for the wheel, called and Tom Poteet at GT cust service sent it and a perfect fit 1-1/8 cup at no charge, he had researched GTOs and stayed with me till it was completed, he checked with me all along the way

here’s a few pics , I also changed out the turn signal switch while it was all apart,
great to actually have good cust service these days


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

I ordered a new switch also. This is great thanks really helps. Yours is so nice and clean mine is all rusted out just a mess Im going to clean it. Glad you sent me the pics I would have been lost, as usual. So I guess after i get everything I should call gt and see if I can get that part. I wonder why its advertised as 16". But I see you dont put the one big bolt back on but 3 smaller ones.
That looks just like my 67, I sold 5 years ago missed it so much I bought this 65, got burned bad.
Thnx again Jet
DR


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

well I finally figured it out I know Im thick headed always been told I am, but they sent me the wrong part the wire does not feed into it. The part says Forever Sharp, not GT Performance. And they arent answering emails (4 in 3 days) or phone calls ( several)







and the VM box is full. CSs.


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

Also I tried putting it together anyway, FUBAR this is without the spring


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

Droach
That’s the larger cup,(4 1/16”)
not the right diameter for your column
You need the smaller diameter (3 5/8”)cup
and may also need a depth on it that’s a different one than the kit has
mine ended up at (1 1/8”) deep
depending on final lockdown ,
Try calling Tom direct at GT
the number I had was 626 330 1010
His email was [email protected]
He can ref back my order as well to get the same
Crossover flange and chrome cup
That’s all you’ll need parts wise
(You won’t use the forever sharp flange
I sent that back with a label he provided in the new correct flange box)
my order back in April 2020 was WC-8591
GT Steering wheel Kit for GTO


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

My Grant kit is #1487 15" wheel, I have power steering so I could use the smaller wheel and I just siloconed the original arrow head horn button over the Grant because it was ugly...get alot of compliments on the wheel and curiosity on the horn button. Sold my original wheel for 225.00 without the horn button 👍


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

Jetzster said:


> Droach
> That’s the larger cup,(4 1/16”)
> not the right diameter for your column
> You need the smaller diameter (3 5/8”)cup
> ...


Oh didnt see this thanks!


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

Jetzster said:


> Droach
> That’s the larger cup,(4 1/16”)
> not the right diameter for your column
> You need the smaller diameter (3 5/8”)cup
> ...


FYI I sent Tom an email and followed up with a call, the VM box is full, hopefully he will respond to something maybe they are all on vacation?


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

Could be that or just covid catch-ups
He always got back to me with his help
The flange & cup is out there just maybe have
To wait abit ,
it also could be part of another install kit
it took me a few days to
Get all the parts ,
if you’re getting the engine done you got some time right droach
GTOs arent built in a day lol
Well maybe they were once long ago lol😄


----------

